
Love Affair with Mozambique’s Once-Ravaged Gorongosa National Park - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/28/2050/ingenious-greg-carr
======
Ftuuky
My university (Universidade de Coimbra) is creating a partnership with this
park to start prospecting for paleoanthropological excavation sites. It's one
of the last unexplored places in Africa with an enormous potential for finding
hominid remains just like the recent Homo naledi in South Africa. And it
really is a beautiful place and the country deserves its share of prosperity
after so many years of civil war, cheers to that guy he has a great vision for
the future of Africa.

------
BuffaloBagel
Went to high school with Carr. Delightful guy. Spending his tech fortune and
last half of his life on something that matters. Looks a lot younger than his
56 years.

------
hydandata
Very inspiring interview. I do not think 50% of Earth dedicated to the
preservation of life is too much, not at all.

